# Lotuspflanze blüht nicht



## angel05 (25. Juli 2008)

Grüß Gott und Hallo an alle !


Bin schon seit einiger Zeit fleißige Leserin der Beiträge des Forums.
Jetzt brauchen ich und mein __ Lotos Hilfe!?:? 
Habe schon seit einigen Jahren Lotos(rizome). Vom Fachhandel.
Leider klappt das mit dem Blühen nicht so richtig.
Zur Winterruhe stelle ich die Pflanzen immer in den Keller. 
Zu Saisonbeginn kommt immer neue Erde, Wasser und Düngerkegel zu den Pflanzen.
Der Lotos treibt auch schöne Blätter. Zuerst Schwimmblätter dann Hochblätter. Doch dann ist die Pracht vorbei und alles geht rückwärts.
Die Blätter werden braun und vertrocknen. 
Probiert habe ich es schon mit Wassertausch, nachdüngen und abdecken. 
Jetzt brauche ich Euch und eure Tipps und Vorschläge.
Schon mal vorab vielen Dank.:beeten 


 

Die Raupe konnte ich erwischen:evil 


 



Die Spinnmilben machen mir auch Sorgen 


Viele Grüße 
Angelika


----------



## katja (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotuspflanze blüht nicht*

hallo angelika :willkommen als aktive im forum!  

also, *das* (klick) ist ein __ lotus  

und wegen deinem lot*o*s werden sich mit sicherheit noch werner (nymphaion) oder auch unser neuer __ lotos-fan eugen melden!


----------



## angel05 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotuspflanze blüht nicht*

Hallo Katja,
vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung.
Mein Mann hat das eingestellt. Der versteht eben mehr von Autos.:__ nase 
Haben es korrigiert und hoffen auf Hilfe


----------



## katja (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotuspflanze blüht nicht*



			
				angel05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Mann hat das eingestellt. Der versteht eben mehr von Autos




 männer   


hilfe bekommst du hier garantiert!!


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotuspflanze blüht nicht*

Hallo Angelika,

verstehe ich das richtig, dass Deine Lotosblumen nicht jährlich komplett umgetopft werden sondern nur neue Erde dazu kommt? Dann funktioniert es nicht, Du baust dann nämlich durch den vielen Dünger ein Salzdepot im Kübel auf und irgendwann erträgt die Pflanze das nicht mehr. Ausserdem ist der Kübel dann voller Rhizom und hoffnungslos überbevölkert.


----------



## angel05 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotuspflanze blüht nicht*

Hallo Werner

Im Frühjahr kommen die Pflanzen aus dem Winterquartier. 
Die Rhizome werden gereinigt, ebenso der Behälter.
Dann kommt neue gesiebte Lehmerde, neues Wasser und die Rhizome wieder hinein.
Dann wird noch gedüngt und auf Blüten gehofft.:beeten 
Ein __ Lotos heißt "1000 weiße Blütenblätter". 
Die Hochblätter werden nicht größer als 8 cm Durchmesser.


Gruß Angelika


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotuspflanze blüht nicht*

Hallo Angelika,

wo steht der __ Lotos zwischen dem Umtopfen und Mitte Mai? Hat er in dieser Zeit ein warmes Quartier um auf seine Wärmesumme zu kommen? Und unter welchen Bedingungen steht er hinterher?


----------



## Schwammerl (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotuspflanze blüht nicht*

Hallo Angelika,

sieht nicht gut aus dein __ Lotos.
So wie man auf deinem ersten Bild erkennt ist da aber auch kaum Erde und Wasser drin in dem er wachsen kann. Und der Eimer ist bestenfalls 20l groß, 65l wären wesentlich besser.
Da der Lotos noch so klein ist, würde ich es wagen ihn nochmal neu zu pflanzen. Besorg dir einen 65l Mörtelkübel, füll den zu 2/3 mit Mutterboden und gies soviel Wasser rein bis du einen richtigen Baaz (Schlamm) hast. Mach mit der Hand eine Kuhle in den du den Lotos legst. Das Rhizom deckst du dann VORSICHTIG mit dem Baaz zu. Drück noch 2-3 Düngekegel in die Erde, pass aber auf dass der Dünger nicht das Rhizom berührt weil es sonst verbrennt. Jetzt komplett mit Wasser füllen und warm und sonnig stellen.
Mach das aber bald, damit er noch etwas wachsen kann. Sonst siehts schlecht aus mit überwintern.

Viel Glück und Servus,
Manfred


----------



## angel05 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotuspflanze blüht nicht*

Hallo Werner,
der __ Lotos steht nach dem Umtopfen im Wohnzimmer mit viel Licht.
Wenn dann die Außentemperaturen steigen stelle ich den Lotos in die Sonne auf die Terasse. Nachts wird er abgedeckt. Die optimale Wassertemperatur erreicht er so nach und nach.

Gruß Angelika


----------



## angel05 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lotuspflanze blüht nicht*

Hallo Manfred,
der kleine Kübel ist ein Test. Der andere __ Lotos steht in einem 65 Liter Kübel.
Da ist mehr Wasser und Erde drin. Da der aber auch nicht blüht, mache ich im kleinen Kübel Tests. Habe im Frühjahr beim Umtopfen einige Rhizome weggenommen. 

Gruß Angelika


----------

